# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Verkkaufstipps??

## Pure_Hardtailer_94

Hey,

würde gerne mein derzeitiges Bike verkaufen aber weiß nicht wirklich auf was ich dabei aufpassen bzw. was ich beachten sollte.

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Hoffe auch schnelle Antworten und zahlreiche Tippps.  :Smile:

----------


## druelli

Was für ein Bike hast Du denn?L.G.Dany

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

UMF Freddy 2 2011

----------


## Gonzo0815

Wenn du uns aufklärst welche Antwoten du mit deiner Frage generieren willst, kann dir vielleicht geholfen werde.

Den mit deinem Startposting kann man mal gar nix anfangen. Willst du einen angemessenen Preis für den Bike wissen, welche Palttform für den Verkauf die beste ist, oder was willst du?

Greez Tom

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

Also wenn man einen Preis und Plattformen sagen könnte wäre das schon mal nicht schlecht.

L.G.

Manuel

----------


## papa schlumpf

bei wertschätzung wäre foto nicht schlecht....
willst du wissen, wie und wo man ein bike am besten verkauft?
ohne nährere angaben können wir nicht viel sagen

----------


## Gonzo0815

> UMF Freddy 2 2011


Warum muss man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen? 
Ausstattung? Serie oder aufgewertet? Wenn ja mit welche Teilen? 
Zustand? Foto wäre hilfreich.
Willst du es schnell los werden oder hast du Zeit?

Wenn du mal etwas weiter ausholen würdest mit deinen Antworten könnte man dir auch schneller helfen  :Wink:

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ser-15025.html

Also hier mal das Foto.

Serienmäßig



Bremsscheibendurchmesser: 203 mm
Griffe: Velo VLG-539AD2
Steuersatz: FSA Gravity SX
Sattel: Velo VL-2051
Speichen: Stainless 2.0
Pedale: DH Comp bearing
Gewicht: 18.2 kg (ca.)
Einsatzzweck: Sport
- Rahmen: Bauart: Fullsuspension; Materialtyp: Aluminium; Material: 6061 Aluminium; weitere Merkmale: TIG Schweißverfahren, Low Profile HFS Rohr, Variable Dynamic Dropout; Typ: Vier-Gelenker; Dämpfer Marke: Marzocchi Roco R; Federweg: 170 mm; 
- Gabel: Bauart: Federgabel; Marke: Marzocchi; Typ: 55 RV; 
- Federgabel: Federweg: 160 mm; 
- Schaltung: Schaltungstyp: Kettenschaltung; Anzahl Gänge: 9; Marke: Sram; Typ: X.5; 
- Schalthebel: Marke: Sram; Typ: X.5; 
- Kette: Marke: KMC; Typ: X9; 
- Zahnkranz: Marke: Sram; Typ: PG-950; Übersetzung: 11 Zähne; 
- Bremsen vorne: Marke: Tektro; Typ: Auriga Pro; Bauart: hydraulische Scheibenbremse; Bremsscheibendurchmesser: 203 mm; 
- Bremsen hinten: Marke: Tektro; Typ: Auriga Pro; Bauart: hydraulische Scheibenbremse; 
- Lenker: Marke: UMF; Typ: OV; Bauart: Rise Bar; 
- Vorbau: Marke: UMF; Typ: OV; Bauart: A-Head; 
- Sattelstütze: Bauart: Patentstütze; Typ: MJ MSP-15; 
- Nabe vorne: Typ: DH Pro, 20mm Achse, 36 Loch; 
- Nabe hinten: Typ: Disc Alloy (10mm Schnellspanner); 
- Felgen: Marke: Alex; Typ: SupraFRX; Material: Aluminium; Bauart: Hohlkammer; Größe: 26 Zoll; 
- Reifen vorne: Marke: Maxxis; Typ: High Roller; Größe: 26 Zoll; Reifenbreite: 2.35 Zoll; 


Wenn verkaufen dann eher so schnell wie möglich.

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

Zustand ist bis auf paar Abschürfungen am Rahmen 1A.

----------


## papa schlumpf

und was du wissen willst hab ich immer noch nicht gelesen...

----------


## Gonzo0815

Morgähn!

Zustand sieht am Foto gut aus.

Plattformen für den Verkauf wären mal hier im Forum, das IBC Forum und Willhaben.
Da hast du mit den ersten beiden genau die Zielgruppe die du suchst und mit Willhaben den größten österreichischen Marktplatz.

Vom Preis her wirst du nicht mehr als 800€ bekommen. Denn der Neupreis liegt bei ~1200€ wenn du im Netz schaust. 
Dann hast du es ja min. 1 Saison verwendet und die Ausstattung ist jetzt auch nicht so der Hammer. 
Keine Ahnung was du dir vom Preis her vorgestellt hast, aber wenn du (schnell) verkaufen willst musst du au jeden Fall einen realistischen Preis ausrufen der angemessen ist. Die 800€ von mir, seh ich eher als Idealfall.

Greez Tom

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile:

----------


## Gonzo0815

Gerne!

Was beim Verkauf auch immer gut ankommt, ist wenn du Kauf und Servicerechnungen noch hast.
Auch kann es nicht schaden das Bike nochmal checken zu lassen, wenn du selber nicht so begabt und erfahren bist mit der Schrauberei.

Gruß

----------


## papa schlumpf

für 800 kannst es schon mal anschreiben... einer der sich ein bisschen auskennt wird dir aber nicht 800 geben...

----------


## Pure_Hardtailer_94

Danke noch mal für die Hilfe  :Smile:  

Werd mich dann am Wochenende damit beschäftigen.

----------

